# halloween



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

"You suck"


----------



## snickerswitch (Sep 19, 2009)

"run for your life!!!!!!"


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

halloween4ever said:


> "You suck"


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## HeyTodd (Sep 28, 2009)

Bite me!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

HeyTodd said:


> Bite me!


Nice one!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Evilpenny said:


> That's what I was going to say.


Me too .


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

"I have a bone to pick with you"


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

You're going to starve.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Sorry"*

"Sorry old man, I seem to be running on empty."
("Maybe now I'm solar-powered?")
YOU won't be solar-powered, will you?

I used to wear all black clothing as I did my house tours , including black capes.
I took a picture of my laundry drying in the sun on the clothesline and titled it"Dracula's Clothesline"..."HHMMM? How could this ever be?
"I'm running outside to hang out my laundry, I'll just be a few seconds.."OUCH! OOWCH! YIII!"
"To heck with it! I'll wear musty clothes for the next 200 years!...Again!"


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

"you're a pain in the neck"


----------

